# Re: Westell D90-327W30-06 Firmware upgrade



## onderbaadjie (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Westell D90-327W30-06 Firmware upgrade*

I am also looking for a firmware upgrade, as well as software that will let me controll the power of my Westell 327w Model D90-327W30-06 so I can go out in my back yard (yes it is very big - about an acre or more) and I want to have a sood signal.
When I had cable internet, I had a motorola surfboard hooked to a network everywhere router / wireless-B router, and I had found a software prog that let me "tune" the wi-fi 802.11b power and other settings, and loved it, but I use 802.11g notebooks / wi-fi cards, so I need something to boost the power of my westell router. 
I also heard you could even "tweak" the speed of the router a bit, I don't need too much, just enough tweak to get the speed I pay for. I have bellsouth.net and have the DSL extreme service that is supposed to be 6 Mbps, but on ALL the online speed tests I am only getting 3.9 - 4.9 Mbps and I want to at least tweak my router to get between 5.0 and the full 6.0 Mbps if possible. ANYONE that can point me in the right direction to working software or just instructions to "tweak" the Westell D90-327W30-06 to where I can "get inside" (via software or just using a browser) and tweak it, I PROMISE to pay a cash reward (for working info ONLY!), it wont be much as I am on a fixed income (disabled), but I'd say it is worth about $50 to me! But I must have the info / software first, and perform it and it MUSt work!, then, I'll get your info, and you will get a nice reward, $50 any way you choose (pre-paid visa, cash, money order, or some other gift card? you name it!, just don't have paypal, so sorry there.).
TIME IS OF UTMOST IMPORTANCE! While the weather is nice right now and through the rest of October 2008, I will be spending as much time as possible in the "back 40".
you can email me through this site or korfus at thepub dot co dot za (spelled it out in case of spamming spiders). Yes that is a South Africa email, but I pay in US Dollars!

Baie Dankie ( Thanks Very Much - in Afrikaans)
Walter - pronounced Valter


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Westell D90-327W30-06 Firmware upgrade*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

